# TOPIC: Scorpion Enclosures



## skinheaddave

This is a *TOPIC* post.  As such, it is for the posting of serious information only.  Any questions, comments or "me too"s will be deleted.  If someone posts some information about which you have a question, please PM them or start a new thread.  If you post information and it comes to your attention that the information is lacking or wrong, please edit your post to keep it up-to-date and relevent.  

This thread is for posting *pictures and/or detailed descriptions of scorpion enclosures.*

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pandinus

*Mesobuthus martensii*

this is my M martensii setup. it is a medium sized Kritter keeper, with a mixed substrated of play sand and top soil (about 50-50). the wood is of an unknown origin. the small water dish is offered about a week a month, but i am cosidering making it permanent. this setup is the happy home of 2 M martensii


----------



## pandinus

*Paruroctonous gracilior*

These are my 2 enclosures for my P graciliors. The first is a small Kritter Keeper, with rocks, and a substrate of New mexican soil and peat (about 70-30).
The second is a small Gladware container with a substrate of play sand and top soil (50-50) with rocks.
NOTE: these are 2 different enclosures, P. gracilior should NOT be kept communally. Mine were until recently, when i heard of the species' behavior, i decided to separate them.


----------



## pandinus

*Vaejovis coahuilae*

this is my setup for 2 V. coahuilae. Again, a medium sized Kritter Keeper, with a 50-50 substrate of peat and New Mexican soil, with several rocks.


----------



## Eurypterid

Here are a few pics of my critter room, which is in a little disarray right now, as I'm doing more work on it, and in the process of moving a lot of animals. The fixed shelves are also all hard-wired for electricity, with a minimum of 2 outlets per enclusure. The small tupperwares on the floor each hold a 3rd instar _Opisthacanthus_ sp. The window does not get direct sun, and the room is kept at 80-90 degrees F during the day, and 75-78 at night.


----------



## Eurypterid

Here are some pics of individual enclosures. The first two are for desert varieties that don't burrow. The last is for an _Opistphthalmus_ sp. He's burrowed all the way around the circumference of the tank, and his claw is visible in the burrow.


----------



## Brian S

*Hadogenes species or Flat Rock Scorpion*

This is a simple set up for any Hadogene sp. I put about 2 inches of sand and topsoil for substrate. I then added some flat rocks for hides. Also note the arrow heads I added for looks, and yes they are authentic artifacts that I have found here in Southern Missouri. This all fit nicely in the kritter keeper.


----------



## carpe scorpio

*Centruroides gracilis*

Here is my Centruroides gracilis enclosure. It is a 10 gallon glass aquarium that has been divided. The substrate is peatmoss and  there are ceramic water dishes containing additive-free tissue, changed weekly. The hides are placed in such a way that the scorpions may choose their heat gradient between the glass and the bark. Two 8 watt under-tank heaters are attached to the left and right sides. A plexiglass lid with 3/16 holes helps maintain humidity. The temperature is 78F-85F and humidity is 75%-85%+.


----------



## carpe scorpio

*Androctonus bicolor*

This is my Androctonus bicolor enclosure. It is a divided 20 gallon(h) aquarium with a custom made screen-lid. The substrate is sand with a few small rocks and there are two ceramic water dishes with additive-free tissue, changed weekly. The hides are buried sections of cork-bark that are placed with one side against the glass. There are two 8 watt under-tank heaters attached to the left and right glass, and a third in the rear for the winter. The entrance and the middle of the scrape is much warmer than the lower portion, allowing the scorpions to choose their heat gradient. The substrate depth ranges from 3-6 inches, the deepest being at the scrapes. Humidity is 50% and temeratures are 85F-90F+.


----------



## pandinus

*M martensii*

this is my remodeled tank for my M martensii. unfortunately, one passed on, but i still keep the remaining in it.


----------



## pandinus

*C. vittatus*

this is my new C. vittatus tank, it is 10 gal, and holds only 2 C. vittatus, but hopefully more will be on the way.


----------



## Scorponok

This is my 29g long enclosure for my two _P. imperator_.  The substrate is coconut husk with two water dishes at each end for drinking/humidity.  There's a large artificial mangrove root in the centre which my scorps like to climb in and around.  The hide is an artificial cave in the left side of the tank, visible in the second picture.  I also have an air plant (_Tillandsia sp._) attached to an amethyst geode on the right.  Temperatures vary from mid 70s - 80s depending on if their heating is on with humidity from 75-80%.  I use an undertank heater and infrared (not on at the same time).  For night lighting, I use a moonlight bulb.


----------



## Whitdadie

I can't post a picture (yet) so I will discribe my A. australis set up that has worked for over a year now.  It is a 5-1/2 gal tank with a screen top with clips to hold the top on (these guys are hot).  For substrate I use black reptile sand with a hand full of white and black fish tank pebbles.  Before I put fresh sand in I dampen it so that when it dries it is kind of stiff.  I slope the sand up on the right hand side of the tank so it is like a hill.  On top of the hill there is a red slate rock.  On the front side of the hill was a live cactus but that has shriveled up and died so I took that out, but when it was in the tank the scorpion would like to hide under the thorns on the bottom.  In the back corner on the left side is a fake rock water dish (shallow) that I put water in about every 2 to 3 months.  A 40w bulb sits on top of the screen.  That is how my A. australis lives and has done so perfectly for a while now.  The light is not a totaly requirement all the time even though they are from a hot area.  The bulb has blown befor and it has taken me a few weeks to replace it and the bugger is still great!  Hope this gives an idea to those looking into housing one.


----------



## el_barto

*Hottentotta hottentotta*

Here is the enclosure of my Hottentotta hottentotta. It is a small plastic box (23x15x17cm, 3.5 liters / 9.2"x6"x6.8", 0.9 gallon). The substrat is a mixture of sand, peat and vermicule. I keep a small bottle stopper full of water all the time in the enclosure to provite a decent humidity level (I also mist from time to time). The hide is a small coconut cut in half. The scorpion sometimes like to rest on the small piece of brick.


----------



## Fergrim

*Parabuthus Transvaalicus enclosure*

Here are some pics of the enclosure I just set up for my P Trans that's arriving tomorrow   Feedback via any medium very very appreciated!


----------



## scavenger

Hadrurus enclosure... sorry about poor quality.


----------



## Code

Enclosure for my H. Spadix:





10 gallon critter keeper with 1 inch of gravel in the bottom and four inches of sand on top.  I purchased the sand and gravel from the aquatics section of my local pet shop.  I rinsed it by filling a bowl with a portion of sand or gravel and then filling it up with water, mixing it around and then draining it with a screen covering the top of the bowl.  The sand and gravel was still quite wet when I put it in the enclosure.  I also have a plastic tube in the corner that goes down to the gravel layer for wetting the substrate.  I have one of the small Exo Terra caves inside as well as a few rocks and a water dish.  My Spadix seems to like burrowing under the rocks and water dish rather than use the cave.  I'm using a 75 watt red heat lamp on one side of the enclosure, which heats one side to around 95 degrees f. and the other side to about 75 degrees f.  My scorp will bask directly under the lamp at times.  I've replaced the small polished rocks in this photo with larger (about 5" diameter) flat rocks.

Enclosure for my P.Imperator





10 Gallon fish tank with a screen cover that I purchased in the reptile section of a local pet shop.  One inch of gravel in the bottom with a mixture of gravel, "jungle" substrate purchased from the reptile section of the pet store, and aspen wood chips on top.  Exo Terra cave that is almost completely covered by substrate, moss and rocks on the surface.  I have a rectangular, rock container in the corner that I filled partially with gravel that I keep water in.  An Exo Terra fogger sits in that container that I use for daily "misting".  I also keep a small water dish inside.  I have a small heating pad on one end of the enclosure and a large heating pad on the other side.  The enclosure stays at about 85-90 degrees f.


----------



## Rourke

*B. jacksoni enclosure*

Just put this up early this morning.  It's a 25 gallon tank--12" x 24" footprint, like a standard 20 gallon, but 21" tall.  I have 10 immature _B. jacksoni_ in it, and right away they were taking advantage of the height, climbing to tallest parts of the cork bark.  Neato...


----------



## calestus

*Another B.Jacksoni Tank*













It's a 5 1/2 gallon critter cage with a locking lid.  The substrate is 2/3 ESU 'Jungle Mix' and 1/3 Bed-a-Beast. With a very small amount of Scotts 10-10-10 slow release fertilizer. Underneath the substrate is a layer of lava rocks and a screen divider.  

Plant list looking from above.

Center: Golden Spike Moss
Center Top: unknown
Left: Syngonium podophyllum
Right upper: The lable says Dracaena "Marginata"
Right Bottom: Fittonia Argyroneura


----------



## edt

Here is my first go round with pics on this board.  Note, I have a really crappy oldschool digi cam, and have been 100% unsuccessful with actual scorp photos, but my new shipment arriving tomorrow will hopefully help me out on that.

Collage of entire collection, in bedroom, in parents house, haha.  Right to left, H. Spadix large critter keeper (arriving tomorrow), communal V. Spinigerus 20gl (arriving tomorrow, X6), homemade plexi P. Imp + Emptly partition (4+ years in captivity, one molt), Golden Gecko in a 10g.







This is the 20gl V. Spinigerus I am going to put 6 into.  Have heat on side at left, 40 W bulb from top, and under a bit on the right.  about 80*F cool  by log in day, 95* under lamp, and 85* on each side.  Temps range from about 75-83* at night.  The cacti were only $2 each at lowes, still in pots, and I have about 2-1" false bottom gravel setup, and then about 45peat 40sand 5vermaculite substrate.  I siliconed the half log to the back, probably won't climb it though.  Keeping this between 50-65% humidity.












11" flexwatt visible, as well as vinyl tubing I siliconed to the corner, ran to the middle of the gravel under where the light shines.  I use that flexwatt heat this cage and the P. Imp cage at once, each insulates the other a bit too.






 Cover I made out of scrap materials.  Thin plywood for top, 11/16" holes for light and a bit of air, 90* brackets for a "handle", hardware cloth over the holes.






Here is a bad pic of my homade H. Sp/P. Imp type enclsure.  Each partition is about 12"x12"x16", false bottom, then peat and cactus soil, with a bit of vermiculite for substrate.  Note, the lid is bowed, have hinge and lock on it, but a smaller specimen could get out if it could climb to the top.  I just misted the heat tape side of the P. Imp side about 5 minutes before pic.  Keeping this 60%+ humidity.






Tools of the trade.  The hemostats are great for grabbing my feeder roaches.  I fiberglassed the tip onto that $2 baster to fit inside of the vinyl tubing for no spillage.  I'm not sure that my humidity guage works on that cheapy temp/humidy guage.







Here is my lobster roach setup.  This is so cheap and easy.  $25 shipped got 100 roaches from Clay Davenport (great guy!), $8 for the large enclosure (good for a few hundred), and free subsrate (just newspaper and other garbage for them to hide under), I bought the cheapest cat food with 35% protien ($3 for 8 lbs) and free old greens and fruits for moisture.  No water, no stink, no escapes, no noise, no rejection from my animals.  Note the "waste" on the vaseline band from my cat knocking the cage over the day after I hade it.  Only about 15 escaped temporarily, and only 2 fully escaped into my room for "good".  






These guys are as hardy as P. Imps!  Had him for 3+ years, no heat most of the time, never rejects a meal!  Roach destroyer.  Has good eyesight, jumps like an acrobat for food, very fun!  Can run up glass and walls like lightening, I have had him in my room loose for about 2 months, got him back a little skinny, haha.  Golden Gecko.







I really enjoy making cages, just wish I had more room and time to do it!


----------



## edesign

*Babycurus jacksoni setup*

here's some pics of my Babycurus jacksoni setup...has 3 in it at the moment, and just got another three in the mail yesterday (including a chocolate morph ). Only had it set up for about two weeks and am already considering changing it. I was under the impression that this species was a climber but i've only seen one off the ground on the decorations twice, and once was when they were first introduced to their new home and were exploring. They've taken to hiding underneath the tree stump thing on the left side of the first picture. They've managed to scrape out enough substrate for all three to hide underneath it lol. So, i'll get another tank and set it up more for terrestrial purposes and maybe do some Vaejovis spinigerus' in it (Kugellager piqued my curiosity when he posted a pic of his a few threads back).

substrate is a product called Jungle Mix...i forget exactly what's in it, i know some peat, lil bit of wood bark, dirt, and some other stuff. There is a screen lid for it, just had it off for the pics.


----------



## Brian S

*Pandinus & Heterometrus*

Here is an enclosure I keep an adult male Emperor Scorpion in. I have 1-2" of gravel in the bottom covered with a mixture of peat/potting soil. There is a tube on the left that is used to pour water to the gravel layer. The hide is a T section of PCV against the sides so I can see the scorp when I want. On the side there is a reptile heating pad I use since Emps seem to like warmer temps. I also cover 1/2 of the top with a sheet of flexible plastic to keep the humidity up. 
This set up will work with all Pandinus or Heterometrus spp. I have had this Emperor Scorp 2 years in this large kk and is doing great.


----------



## DE3

*Yet another B. jacksoni set-up*

30 gallon long tank that currently houses 15 juvenile - young adult jacksoni.  And there's plenty of room for more..  I got it started a couple months ago, then did some re-arranging more recently, as I learned they prefer the more vertical hides, or a scrape just between corkbark and peat.


----------



## Brian S

*Androctonus*

Here are my 2 Androctonus set ups. The first one with the red sand is for A bicolor and the second with the black sand is for A australis. I used contrasting colored sand for each species so it would be easier to see the scorps. Something I feel like is a good idea when keeping "hot" scorps like these.


----------



## Brian S

*L quinquestriatus (Deathstalker)*

I just set this one up about a week ago for my Deathstalker. This photo was actually taken before the scorp was turned loose in it. This is basically the same as the Androctonus enclosures I done in the previous post with the exception I added more rocks (which are actually stone artifacts that I have found). Again I am using black sand since this is a yellow scorp which makes it easier to see. The tank itself is a medium kritter keeper.


----------



## NihonRobot

Here's my current Emp set up. It's been through a redesign, and I'm fairly pleased.

Here you see a private "grotto" that he rarely uses:

And here's his true home. He immediately dug out a burrow under this bark:


Thanks Imageshack!  :clap:


----------



## David_F

Here's a pic of my _C. hentzi_ enclosure.  It's way too bright but best I could get with the time available.  I wish I could have gotten the scorps to come out but with all the light and low temps they stayed hidden most of the day.








@Brian-Nice arrow heads.  You found those near where you live?


----------



## Androctonus_bic

*My terrariums*

Hi! I'm new in this forum, and I'll try to understant you, because I'm Spanish and my english level is very bad.







This is my hadrurus arizonensis keep creater.








Pandinus house.


It is all I have. 

Dom ( I don't know what mean but, may be is something like bye)


----------



## Tityus

some pictures of our room

Scorpions






Pedes


----------



## SpaceHawk

All these cages are 10 gallon tanks with dividers.


----------



## Brian S

*Centruroides gracilis*

Saturday I put this together. It is a large kk with plenty of hiding places. I am keeping 5 C gracilis adults in there. I would say there is room for possibly 2 more. The scorps seem to like it better than their deli cups. They have been very active each night.


front view






top view


----------



## Androctonus_bic

Mi pandinus imperator enclosure.







Mi hadrurus arizonensis enclosure.








And mi two enclosures together


----------



## chulopiscinas

q guapo lo tienes carod.
el del harizonensis te lo has hecho tu?


----------



## port513

*My Hottentotta trilineatus setup BIG IMAGES!*

This is my H. trilineatus setup for a group of 1.9


----------



## wikkid_devil

*If your interested Belfast Scorpion & Concept*

There are three large Imp's sharing this home. They always insist on sharing the one hide, so I removed the others. The excavation beneath the bark is huge! The smaller tank houses Nero....


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Nero's home*

He is in there... honest!


----------



## wikkid_devil

Top shot is Brutus' condo, the bottom is Hadrian's pad.


----------



## Androctonus_bic

> q guapo lo tienes carod.
> el del harizonensis te lo has hecho tu?


Hi chulopiscinas. The terrarium, wasn't built by me, but the decoration is made in Carod.


----------



## Schlyne

This is a top down view of my flat rock's home.  It's the first scorpion setup i've ever made.  This was taken before I put a water bowl in, and added some Aluminum foil to the sides.  The slate rock hasn't completely dried from being rinsed either. The overall tank size is an 5.5 gallon.  

I should add a decoration of some kind on the other side.


----------



## Brian S

*Divided Tank for Androctonus*

Just set up a tank for my A australis and A bicolor. I found this kritter keeper the other day that has these dividers which I really liked. I put a pair of A australis in and divided the last section and put one of my A bicolors in it. I am using different colors of sand a few rocks as hides and a water cap.


Here is the top view. The section on the left is for the A austrailis pair and the one on the right is for a single A bicolor.


----------



## micjoe

*My 20 gallon set up- with my EMP, and Baby*


----------



## TheNothing

whats the stuff in the water dish?!?


----------



## Arlius

kinda looks like aquarium floss...


----------



## micjoe

its like a fiber cotton, so scorption dont drown, like a spongue, but i use cotton.


----------



## micjoe

org. i use to use just water, PETCO said use a spongue or some fiber cotton, or acquarium cotton.


----------



## Kaos

micjoe said:
			
		

> its like a fiber cotton, so scorption dont drown, like a spongue, but i use cotton.


Hi,

You should remove the cotton, it is only a source for bacteria growth. The scorpion will not drown, Pandinus Imperator actually loves to submerge themselves in water. One of min stayed under water for over 10 minutes once. I wonder where the pet shops got the idea that scorps and tarantulas needs sponges to drink from without drowning :?  :?


----------



## port513

Kaos said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You should remove the cotton, it is only a source for bacteria growth. The scorpion will not drown, Pandinus Imperator actually loves to submerge themselves in water. One of min stayed under water for over 10 minutes once. I wonder where the pet shops got the idea that scorps and tarantulas needs sponges to drink from without drowning :?  :?


Maybe they think of crickets  Crickets can drown in no water at all


----------



## micjoe

i acutally thought it was a good idea, with my little babies not drowning, but since they are all gone, i can remove the cotton, i see some people use spongues, and cotton, i change the cotton every 2 days, but if not needed will discard.


----------



## prang11

Well, I decided to finally bust out the old digi cam and take a few pics of my current setups.

First I have my tank with 5 Centruroides vittatus on the left and 3 Vaejovis spinigerus on the right.

Second is my tank with 1 Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus on the left and 1 Hadrurus arizonensis on the right.

The third enclosure is the one who started it all.  Garth the emp lives there.

Forth pic is just of my overall setup.  Good old fireplace mantle.


----------



## Black Hawk

here are my enclosures at the moment, keep in mind the adult famale on the Lizard Litter is being moved along with the other emps into a 10 gal with soil, moss, and vermiculate. she won't be stuck on that junk for long  . here they are...
first: emp enclosure
second: my two H. arizonis, also thinking of putting them in a divided 10g...
third and fourth: both juv. emps are like this more or less..
enjoy!


----------



## TheNothing

Vaejovis carolinianus



medium keeper, potting soil, repti-bark on half, dried leaves on the other half...
houses four 3-4th instar V. carolinianus


----------



## Fluid Filter

A 5 gallon for two of my Smeringerus vachoni with a divider since they don't play nice. I put the gravel on the bottom for a bit of humidity under the sand, though i probably didn't have to. In this pic the sand was still drying, its not nearly as wet now.


----------



## Fluid Filter

Thanks
Nah, its just a tool box. Iv been thinking of making some sort of cabinet so i can put my 10 gal emp. setup on top with an enclosed shelf underneath so i can get those desert scorps nicn toasty without using mega wattage. Seems like most of the heat from that ceramic goes straight up.


----------



## Tityus

*I finally have my own scorpio room *

We've just moved house and I now have my own scorpio room  

Here are some pictures


----------



## Fluid Filter

:clap:     Wow, it must be nice...  
What is that your using for heating?
Do you have an enclosure for show?


----------



## TheNothing

I want the poster!

i'm moving in 2 weeks and will have a spare room for scorpions and a few reptiles as well... We're going to be heating the whole room and just a couple low-watt heat lamps for those that need basking space...

Looks like you're using heat tape... no?


----------



## Tityus

It's a 100 Watt heating cable.


----------



## prang11

Very nice room.  Lucky guy.  I was thinking of converting my closet into my scorp room.  Gotta save some cash though to do it.


----------



## cacoseraph

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> Thanks
> Nah, its just a tool box. Iv been thinking of making some sort of cabinet so i can put my 10 gal emp. setup on top with an enclosed shelf underneath so i can get those desert scorps nicn toasty without using mega wattage. Seems like most of the heat from that ceramic goes straight up.


heat transfers by convection thru the air almost straight up, if their is no air currents. but after a little bit, it will make thermal currents in the air... but yes, most of the heat goes straight up

if you want hear to go sideways significantly you have to conduct it through metal.  oh, and aluminum is almost and insulator, and iron and copper are good conductors, i think


----------



## TheNothing

(click for big)

This started out as two pictures because i hadn't thought of taking just one

It is a split 10gallon tank (center dividing plexiglass not pictured) that houses my H. arizonensis (left) and C. gracilis (right)

H.a. substrate reptisand and crushed walnut shells
C.g. substrate shred-a-beast and large hunk of driftwood that has plenty of hides for her


----------



## TheNothing

and some more...
I just finished moving and getting the "ZooRoom" setup.  Still have a couple hours of work to do in there.

we have the whole room heated to 80F.  We're getting a programmable thermostat to allow the heat to drop a bit at night, and raise it back up the next day.  The reptiles in the room have 45W spot lamps to provide a basking spot. There is no direct sunlight that comes into the room, so the light that comes in is ambient and also helps everyone differenciate between night and day.  We're thinking of installing some full-spectrum bulbs as well...


This shelf is bolted to the wall. Top tank is a split 10g with my P. liosoma on the left and P. transvaalicus on the right.  The middle tank is another split 10g with H. arizonensis on left and C. gracilis on the right.  The lower tank is my S. mesaensis, and  I'll have a colony of C. exilicauda on the very bottom shelf here shortly.


This shelf is on the opposite side of the room... Top left is currently a bunch of crix, but that will be changing later today.  On the right, the keepers contain several V. carolinianus.  Below that is my P. imperator, with the G. rosea T under him.  The bottom shelf is 28 C. gracilis scorplings (3rd and 4th instar)


----------



## prang11

Good stuff Thenothing.  Time to get more shelves and more scorps.   

What do you use to heat the room?


----------



## TheNothing

the room has base-board heating, and we're using it to heat them all... its staying pretty constant at 80 in the tanks right now...


----------



## prang11

TheNothing said:
			
		

> the room has base-board heating, and we're using it to heat them all... its staying pretty constant at 80 in the tanks right now...



Your power bill is going to be through the roof isnt it?  Im planning on having a room once I get my own place.  Still debating on how to heat it.

Im hoping that I will have the room in my future house to build a heavily insulated room in my garage.  A boy can pray cant he


----------



## TheNothing

the baseboard is cheaper than 600+W of heating lamps that would be required... (60Ws on the 10g tanks and 100 and 150W on the snakes (not pictured) and 105W total on the Bearded Dragons (not pictured)


----------



## pandinus

my newest enclosure here holds about 18 C vittatus.


















so whaddya think?


----------



## Fluid Filter

A ten gallon i just got through putting together for my pair of emps. I figured i should take a picture before all the plants have a chance to die and i start crying myself to sleep


----------



## John Bokma

Over a week ago my partner found a centruroides gracilis, probably 2nd instar. I use a Ferrero Rocher box to keep it, see:

Picture of a small scorpion and its housing

centruroides flavopictus (female):
Another scorpion

I discovered yesterday that she has scorplings  :}


----------



## prodgers69

*My emp setup*

This is a pic of my enclosure for 5 Emperor scorpions.
http://usera.imagecave.com/prodgers69/scorpion/Emptank2.JPG


----------



## Raan_Jodus

well, broke down and got one of those small Exo Terra tanks.  Will eventually house my two C. Margaritas, at least when I get rid of hte males mights.  Then hopefully a small family will occupy the space 

I'll take better pics later, and probably some when I put the female in.

Pardon the quality, webcam 
I think later on I might get another one of those Ruscus plant things for the right side and drape it down further.


----------



## TheNothing

U. mordax setup...
soil/sand combo
leaf litter
branches


----------



## pandinus

*Centruroides exilicauda*

this tank holds 36 C exilicauda


----------



## pandinus

*Parabuthus lieosoma*

this half of a split 10 gal holds 1 P lieosoma


----------



## Ark

Mesobuthus tamulus


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Scorpio maurus palmatus*

Scorpio maurus palmatus


----------



## wikkid_devil

*Emp Tank*

This is it, now I HAVE to stop tinkering


----------



## MattM

This is my current setup:







As far for the dutch, it should look pretty logical for translation 

only the "wat te doen bij een steek document" could be a challange, but thats: "When you're a real dumbass who get's it in the finger, bring this document to your docter", roughly translated


----------



## Banshee05

here some pictures of my new scorpi 











_Hottentotta franzwerneri gentili 0,0,1_​


----------



## Banshee05

​


----------



## Banshee05




----------



## Raan_Jodus

My new P. Trans tank.  5.5gal with 5+ inches of 60/40 sand/peat, some cork bark, stones, and a hunk of drift wood.  Hopefully he enjoys it

**Edit update:  That lid, cracked the glass on my tank  :evil:     So I'm now out a 5.5gal, which i gotta replace, and probably replace the lid.  On top of that, I was happy with the way the tank was right now.  BAH!!


----------



## innocence lost

[/IMG]






[/IMG] 


This is my scorp tank. Its a 20L and has one small emperor for now.. The bed is a mix of coconut fiber and green sand..


----------



## innocence lost

wikkid_devil said:
			
		

> This is it, now I HAVE to stop tinkering


Thats a great setup. How often do you have to change it out? Is there any chance of the scorps getting down to the gravel? Would that harm them?


----------



## chad

*scorpions tank*

i have 1 emp. scorpion, he has a 20 gallon tank. it has a mesh top. in the bottom i have potting soil, its about 4 inch. deep. in his tank i have 1 large plant. i cut a flower pot in half and put half in the tank for him to hide in. he has a log in the to sit and hind behind. he has a shallow water dish in his tank as well. there is also UV lights on him.


----------



## ScorpZion

uv lights are not good to expose him to all the time!!!!!!!! get a red heat light and stop using the uv


----------



## chad

alright i wont use the uv i get the red heat, is it infered heat light????


----------



## wikkid_devil

I clean it out twice a year, the woodlice keep mould etc to a minimum. The scorps can get to the gravel if they are persistant enough, but by the time they get that deep into the substrate it is too wet for them. However, there is a layer of mulch between the gravel and the substrate (which has expanded to about two inches thick through water absorption) I know they dig to this depth as I occasionally find bits at the burrow entrances.


----------



## innocence lost

wikkid_devil said:
			
		

> I clean it out twice a year, the woodlice keep mould etc to a minimum. The scorps can get to the gravel if they are persistant enough, but by the time they get that deep into the substrate it is too wet for them. However, there is a layer of mulch between the gravel and the substrate (which has expanded to about two inches thick through water absorption) I know they dig to this depth as I occasionally find bits at the burrow entrances.



Thats cool. What heat sources do you have? DO you have something covering the top of the tank or is it open? What does that make your humidity level? :? 

I know .. so many questions!


----------



## wikkid_devil

innocence lost said:
			
		

> Thats cool. What heat sources do you have? DO you have something covering the top of the tank or is it open? What does that make your humidity level? :?
> 
> I know .. so many questions!


The lid was removed for the photo's as was the heat lamp. I use a 40watt red spot for heating. The lid is a standard plastic aquarium lid. The humidity is maintained by the water held in the gravel under the substrate (there is about 1" of standing water in the gravel).


----------



## innocence lost

wikkid_devil said:
			
		

> The lid was removed for the photo's as was the heat lamp. I use a 40watt red spot for heating. The lid is a standard plastic aquarium lid. The humidity is maintained by the water held in the gravel under the substrate (there is about 1" of standing water in the gravel).



what size gravel do you use? Pea size or the bigger stuff?


----------



## wikkid_devil

Aquarium gravel, so I guess it's about the size of pea gravel.


----------



## innocence lost

wikkid_devil said:
			
		

> Aquarium gravel, so I guess it's about the size of pea gravel.



trust me , aquarium gravel comes in a few different sizes, but I'll just go with the small stuff, or maybe a mix,... whatever!


----------



## Orange_Demon




----------



## Highlander

Cool but what's in in?


----------



## Orange_Demon

blue forest scorps


----------



## Ciryluk3g

This tank houses my 4 Heterometrus cyaneus.


----------



## yuanti

*mine*

coconut fiber mostly   (wondering if my humidity gauge is broken though   wont go above 70 or so %)


----------



## Jmadson13

*A. mauritanicus communal cage*

A few pics of my A. mauritanicus set up. There is currently a male and female living here with much sucess; the female seems to enjoy the chula cactus where the male has hollowed out a scrape under the sedimentary stone to the left.


----------



## MattM

Very nice cactus indeed! They must love it


----------



## Jmadson13

Thanks MattM, I'm very excited to see them cohabiting in this manner and getting along rather well for a very predatory species. Hopefully I get some scorplings some day.


----------



## parabuthus

Here are set-ups for my:

Hadogenes troglodytes 0.1
Scorpio maurus 0.0.1
Pandinus imperator 0.1

_(All my set-ups are very basic, but effective so far!)_

I would take a pic of my Hadrurus arizonensis set-ups (0.1.8?), but they are a mess right now due to all the scorplings and shifting the mother into a temporary tank. And my Babycurus jacksoni (0.0.4) are in feeder tubs presently. So as soon as I have them all sorted I'll post new pics of those set-ups too...






The tank itself is a large exo-terra faunarium. Several slates are stacked carefully on top of each other, with also a pre-dug scrape under the bottom slate. One small water dish; a temperature & humidity gauge. The substrate is 3 parts desert sand and 2 parts coco-fibre. Soaked, compacted and then left to dry out a touch before introducing the scorpion (1 female, subadult).







The tank itself is a small exo-terra faunarium. One small, flat rock was placed in the tank with the beginning of a burrow. The scorp quickly dug out a small burrow under the rock with three entry/exit points. One small water dish; a temperature and humidity gauge. The substrate is 3 parts sand, one part coco-fibre. Soaked, compacted and left to dry out before introducing the scorpion (1 adult, sex unknown at this point).







The tank itself is a large exo-terra faunarium which has more floor space rather than height. One large piece of cork bark as a hide. The substrate is coco-fibre. Under the hide a scrape has been pre-dug out with the cork bark placed on top, then with substrate padded around the sides to create a burrow-type setting (except with easy access). One small water dish; a temperature and humidity gauge. The lid ventilation has been mostly blocked with black gaffer type, also the vent slats on the sides of the tank (which you can see in the picture above). This is to help keep humidity levels high. One adult female scorpion lives in this set up, previously an adult pair 1.1.


----------



## YouLosePayUp

Here is a few not so great shots of my P. imperator and his/her enclosure.

first side shots of the hex tank not sure on the gallon size.













Now the lid with recess so the light can't just be nudged off.













and all this was for.













Hope You like them.


----------



## Empi

My set up for C. Vittatus:


----------



## parabuthus

My Babycurus jacksoni enclosure...






Medium exo-terra faunarium. A Coco-fibre substrate with various hides available through brick shavings and cardboard laid out in different parts of the tank. A small water dish (bottle cap, with a larger surface area and not as deep as a regular bottle cap). And finally a large piece of wood for them to climb on. Contains three 2nd instar scorpions.


----------



## drapion

*C.exilicauda*

This is my C.exilicauda enclosure it houses 1 male and 6 females.I have alot of 5 instar and older C.exilicauda I'm waiting to mature so I can put them in it.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen

gravid _Androctonus amoreuxi_ female


----------



## yuanti

*just updated my enclosure*

Need a better water container for my fogger but here is what things look like:




I have a couple superworms running around in the coconut fiber (one is changing into a beetle).  My emp seems to really like this now.  There is a heat rock under the fiber where the lava rock is...the red led is showing up in the one pict.


----------



## ScorpDude

isn't having a heat rock under the substrate really dangerous? it could over heat, have problems due to moisture, burn the scorp, etc.


----------



## alex

A. australis and B. tunetanus


----------



## alex

Oops this post should be in scorpion picture thread :wall:


----------



## yuanti

Would it be best to remove the heat rock from the tank?  Do scorpions forget to get off of heat rocks?  This one is supposed to be a "safety" version where the surface temp only reaches a certain temp then the internal elements cut out and cool until turning on again to reach that same surface temp.

Maybe one of those ceramic heat emitters that screw into a socket would be a good way to heat the tank?  Its starting to get a little chilly here and I want to try and keep the tank heated.

Right now the heat rock isnt under the substrate...but now my Emp is sitting on it once and a while, other times he goes and hides behind the cup away from the light of the room or the cover.


----------



## yuanti

I was just looking at skinheaddave's post about basic emp care and the part about no heat from below...looks like I should get rid of the heat rock and go with the heat emitter in a lamp form....I also need to change my lid to a more restrictive version since this one isnt helping to hold the humidity in the tank very well.


----------



## parabuthus

As long as the heat isn't too high, heat from below will not be a problem for the scorp. Although ideally you will mount any heat-mats on the side of the tank. Or have a heat lamp from above. 

Personally I use heat mats and can't vouch for lamps, either in terms of heating efficiency or energy used (and therefore over-heating dangers).


----------



## yuanti

Well this heat rock is supposed to be the "safety" version.  It cuts off when reaching a certain temp and all.   It has a little red LED to let you know when its on and when its off.   Exoterra makes it.    Though I do think I'm going to look at getting a ceramic heat emitter to put in a lamp to the side of the tank.


----------



## parabuthus

Yes, even with a heat mat from below, the mat is always outside the enclosure. I would not fancy having a heating device inside the set-up.


----------



## ScorpDude

if you can afford it, get an infra red ceramic heater (gives off no light just heat), a special heat resistant holder, and a thermostat. All of which you can get off ebay relatively cheaply (the whole lot would set you back about £40-50 here). That set is really good for providing heat with no light.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*my new heterometrus sp enclosure...*

finally ive been thinking of this for the pass two days...  

sand from aqurium shop, sil from flower shop , tank form my uncle and also the wonderful aquarium light with the blue coral light - also normal light. which make them glow like this! and its no UV lighT! :? 











and also his new home (which the female will join him after the scopling can live on his on?) :} 





and the females currently set up with the baby scops , thats also the heterometrus sp couples' old home. now its a nursery!
 






more pics at http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/album/13


----------



## Raan_Jodus

Tank for 2 C. Gracilis I'm getting soon.  Thought I'd get a tank ready.

undergravel setup, false plants from pet store and Dollar store, stones, tree branch stump and some bark.  Lid also has some false leaves attached to it and hang down, shuold be an interesting effect.


----------



## Jmadson13

yuanti said:
			
		

> Need a better water container for my fogger but here is what things look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple superworms running around in the coconut fiber (one is changing into a beetle).  My emp seems to really like this now.  There is a heat rock under the fiber where the lava rock is...the red led is showing up in the one pict.


Good to see, awesome set up in any case bud. I know alot of people see a resevoir as distracting but it's always something you can cover up with some moss and such.


----------



## joe8421

my tank for a couple A.australis
80*35*45
Temp: 28°c /day  22°C/night
H:  -45%
Sbstrat: 5cm


----------



## yuanti

Thanks for the comments brigebane. =)

Hey ScorpDude I did get one of those ceramic heat things so now the tank has not gone below 75...usually sits around 85-88F now.  

Humidity still could be higher....50-75% currently. Probably need to change out the current top with a closed top to keep the moisture in better.


*UPDATE*
I bought one of the glass tops that normally go on fish tanks....has a rubber hinge area with a rubber back plane for cords.  Works great for keeping the humidity up.  Wife freaked through because i put a couple crickets in the tank and there was a small opening up near the front of the tank.  I put some tape over the opening temporarly until I find a better seal option.


----------



## Jmadson13

joe8421 said:
			
		

> my tank for a couple A.australis
> 80*35*45
> Temp: 28°c /day  22°C/night
> H:  -45%
> Sbstrat: 5cm


Wow no top on your australis tank!? that's scary man, I wouldn't be getting any false sense of security with those.


----------



## fangsalot

ok, i thought i already posted a pic on this thread already but .. whatever.this is for my spadix..medium kk with desert blend(walnut shell) black calci sand and some peat moss.a small sanblasted grapewood branch(that she loves to climb as well as burrow under) i have a small kk light that produces low light as well as low heat,and a cool background i found in an old calender(actually picture in the calender was taken in arizona,authentic huh?)i offer water in a small cap 3 times a week.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




  theres her butt sticking out lol


----------



## joe8421

brigebane said:
			
		

> Wow no top on your australis tank!? that's scary man, I wouldn't be getting any false sense of security with those.


haha ,i thought as u before ,but they 're here for more than 1 year ,nothing here ,now,i used to this   ,in fact ,once there were 2 couples in this tank ,all goes well ,i've sold out 1 couple just one month


----------



## parabuthus

Although their chance of escape is extremely low, I think a lid should be default with such a dangerous species  .

This is the kind of species I'd keep under lock and key, incase somebody put their hand in the enclosure...


----------



## ThatGuy

parabuthus said:
			
		

> Although their chance of escape is extremely low, I think a lid should be default with such a dangerous species  .
> 
> This is the kind of species I'd keep under lock and key, incase somebody put their hand in the enclosure...


I have about 8 A.A and even though there under tight locked lids i still dont think they could ever get up glass cages or even plastic cages cages, all of my ANdroctonus genus that i have never ever want to climb at all even rocks that are stacked they wont climb, there like afraid of hights....lol but there really not climbers in the first place i think he should be fine.


----------



## parabuthus

I think, in my opinion, that even entertaining the idea of keeping such a dangerous species of scorpion in an enclosure without a lid is absurd. Not just because of escape potential, but also because of things going into the tank. Whether it be a child's hand or another member of the family, or even a pet knocking the enclosure over e.t.c.

It's reckless not to have a secure lid for this genus.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*New try with Peat*

hi all , jus tried peat moss for my spinifer's enclosuere, jus wana share!

http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/13/39.jpg


----------



## ScorpDude

yuanti said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments brigebane. =)
> 
> Hey ScorpDude I did get one of those ceramic heat things so now the tank has not gone below 75...usually sits around 85-88F now.
> 
> Humidity still could be higher....50-75% currently. Probably need to change out the current top with a closed top to keep the moisture in better.


Good going on getting the ceramic, they are handy pieces of kit. They don't seem to be used by scorp keepers as much as they maybe should. As to the humidity, try moving the water bowl to under where the heater is, the water should evaporate faster there. also, spray every day or so.


----------



## mobster

*malaysian forest scorpion*


----------



## jw73

Show us more close up of this scorp.


----------



## mobster

jw73 said:
			
		

> Show us more close up of this scorp.



juz posting the enclosure. see the close up pic on the scorps pic thread.


----------



## mobster

housing 1 thai black scorpion


----------



## ReptileMan27

My H. paucidens set-up


----------



## Jmadson13

Nice setup Reptileman


----------



## reacka

i've been seeing different sand setups and was wondering where did you get the various colors from.  i found this art sand that's colored for a dollar a pound.  would that be dangerous for any scorps?


----------



## ReptileMan27

I have seen them to but wouldnt reccomend them. The sand I use is just reptile sand but calci sand works to and that comes on different colors and some even glow in the dark.


----------



## reacka

thanks reptile man.  im gonna pick some up this week.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

containers im using to split my 3rd instar spinifers in trios..

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1672/1705/1600/3rd instar 019.jpg


----------



## baddream311

I have a 10 gallon tank with a emporor. It has peet moss stuff that goes from 1.5 in. up to a 3.5 in.. I have used half of one of those holwed out plastick logs (that you normaly put in a fish tank) and put that in the deeper part of the moss. I then covered the plastic "log" with the moss so it looks like a tunnle (im hoping that he will make her own tunnle or make a second tunnle from the first tunnle that I made). Then I have a dome that looks like a big rock for her and a dryed out stick. and of course medeum sized lid for water. Im hoping to get one of those fog/mister things that rases the humidity (i think those are so cool lookin).


----------



## micjoe

*20 gallon Emp Tank*

Here is a pic of my 20 gallon tank set up for Emps, I have four in here. 

Visit link below to see pic:
http://geocities.com/jdm2693/000_0717.JPG


----------



## micjoe

*Mesobuthus martensii Setup*

Here is my basic setup, will eventually move these (2), Mesobuthus martensii when i get my b.jacksoni, to put in their. 

http://www.geocities.com/jdm2693/000_0715.JPG


----------



## micjoe

*Housing an A.Australis 10 gallon*

Also do give you an idea, when you get more involved with scorps. Here is one of my desert setup tanks for another scorp: Housing an A.Australis. 

http://www.geocities.com/jdm2693/000_0719.JPG


----------



## kean

My Male H. Spinifer (named "Shaider") Enclosure.  and planning to add a female soon.
Outside the Tank





Top View






Substrate is Potting Soil with White Sand (Around 20%), Moss and a Cork Bark.


----------



## Juliancito

Kean 
That's a nice set up.......what is the sand looking thing on the red cap?
oh..and what kind of live plant do you use ?
Thanks


----------



## ScorpDude

Keen, I'd be suprised if your spinny will take those mealies from there, does he?

Julian looks like a natural sponge to me

ps- Awesome looking set up kean.


----------



## ParabuthusKing

*P. Transvallicus Enclosure*

I am new to P. transvallicus enclosures as well.  I just got some info I think is valuable so I will pass along.  Get some "Pavers pac" or some material similar to this.  It has higher clay content so scorpions can actually dig a burrow.  Mix ~ 10% coconut fiber in to help with structure and moisture.  Wet to clumpy consistency, pack into enclosure and decorate the way you want.  Let cage dry so as to have hardened substrate.intorduce scorpion.  I just got some new cages so I can try this with my P. transvallicus.  Let me know what you think, and I will tell you how it works for me in a week when my new setup is all done.:evil:


----------



## kean

@ Juliancito

Thanks!! That is just plain white sand, just to add some color on his water dish, and to make it more shallow. Those are not live plants those are just plain potting moss/moss, that is what we call it here. I use them just to add some design and to keep more moisture.

@ ScorpDude

Thanks!! In fact he does get his food in there, but it is rare now. Since i fed him crickets, he lost the appetite in eating those worms.

But my girlfriends scorp still gets her food in that ceramic container, still has the appetite for worms. And is a big eater, eating one almost every other day, maybe her scorp just wanna grow fast. Her scorp is still a juvenile while mine is already an adult.


----------



## subzero.xml

ill post my tank here soon, i have to set it up first..

hey kean!


----------



## darrelldlc

ParabuthusKing said:
			
		

> I am new to P. transvallicus enclosures as well.  I just got some info I think is valuable so I will pass along.  Get some "Pavers pac" or some material similar to this.  It has higher clay content so scorpions can actually dig a burrow.  Mix ~ 10% coconut fiber in to help with structure and moisture.  Wet to clumpy consistency, pack into enclosure and decorate the way you want.  Let cage dry so as to have hardened substrate.intorduce scorpion.  I just got some new cages so I can try this with my P. transvallicus.  Let me know what you think, and I will tell you how it works for me in a week when my new setup is all done.:evil:


Hi and for the record what he means is "paver base" it is excellent stuff and can be found at Home Depot or lowes usually. and I got the info thanks to Kugellager.  Thank you Kugellager from Darrell.
Cordially


----------



## Raan_Jodus

A few updates.

My shelving unit with everything in it.(top: 5gal hex w/ 3 C. Vittatus, 5gal w/P. Trans.  2nd down: 5gal w/ 1 C. Gracilis, ExoTerra small w/ 2 C. Margaritatus, 3 small Kritter keepers with: gravid C. Vittatus, A. Seeamani and juvie C. Gracilis.
2nd Down: 10 gal w/ H. Spadix, 2.5gal w/ Rosie.
Bottom: extra keepers, rocks, lights, various things.






H. Spadix tank.  Black sand with peat mix (70/30 or so), He has completely buried the one piece of driftwood thats on the left.






Exo Terra small tank w/ 2 male C. Margaritatus.  Nice and dense, with lots of vertical places.  They generally dont spend time near each other.


----------



## reacka

this is my setupt.  i have 5 emps and one C. gracilis.  i keep the room heated with a space heater, but i might have to change that due to bills.



this is for one emp, very mean.



C. gracilis... only one for now.


----------



## reacka

Both of these hold two emps each.  i tore the screen lid out of the 20L and used silicon to glue in a polycarbonate top with some drilled holes on one end and the other 20% screen for ventillation.  sometimes i have to use plastic wrap for humidity.  








two more emps in here... they both use the hide at the bottom left


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*packed everything ...*

recently reshouse some of my stuuf and packed them up now since i have the chance cos before i was using a computer table.. 






http://individualistic.multiply.com/photos/photo/25/27.jpg

the biggest on the right is the female spinifers with 2 of its 2nd instar scoplings, the center big tank is the male, which i hope to reunite the female with and save some space by doing withouit the buiggest tanks so that the containers in front of the big tank (3rdinstar spinifer scorplings) can have some better place /new enclouses when they stepinto 4th instar.

extreme left is a B.boehmei, and below the male spinifer tank is an enclousre with 5 mesobuthus tamulus. hiding thoir rock piles..  beside is Lychas scutilus, one male and one gravid female. on top are two Chaerilus rectimanus. 

to the messy left side include tailesswhips, whipscorpions, tarantulas,trapdoor,pedes...etc..

extreme bottom left is a small "greenhouse for breeding mealworms (which they are now) and extreme right bottom a colony of roaches.


----------



## FortCooper1982

The first has a large female emp on the left and a unsexed spinifer on the right






On the left Hadogenus paucidens large female and on the right unsexed Hadrurus Arizonensis adult



Sub adult spinifer on the left, sub adult Hadrurus Spadix on right 



Adult Hadogenus Paucidens male


----------



## micjoe

here is my C.gracilis, 5.5 g, with peat and bark,. 

http://www.geocities.com/jdm2693/000_1010.JPG


----------



## Martek

My M.martensii tank 



(click to enlarge)

best regards,
Marcin


----------



## themowingmonk

*My Scorp Cage*

Well heres my set up for my emperor scorp. pretty basic but get the job done.
A small herp haven breeder box. Cocnut fiber bedding, water dish and half log with a piece of a plantic plant to add a little color to the cage. 

The Bottom right one with the black lid is my scorp, my space efficient Dorm room set up.


----------



## MattM

Current setup:







Nice and tidy 
The cage is for my gf's hamsters


----------



## G. Carnell

Monk

that substrate looks far too dry for an emperor


----------



## TTstinger

baddream311 said:
			
		

> I have a 10 gallon tank with a emporor. It has peet moss stuff that goes from 1.5 in. up to a 3.5 in.. I have used half of one of those holwed out plastick logs (that you normaly put in a fish tank) and put that in the deeper part of the moss. I then covered the plastic "log" with the moss so it looks like a tunnle (im hoping that he will make her own tunnle or make a second tunnle from the first tunnle that I made). Then I have a dome that looks like a big rock for her and a dryed out stick. and of course medeum sized lid for water. Im hoping to get one of those fog/mister things that rases the humidity (i think those are so cool lookin).
> View attachment 47863
> 
> 
> View attachment 47864


Just wanted everyone to Know The fogers/misters are not safe I had An Exterra fogger  The fogger got so hot it boiled the water it was in and melted the cable It was used in proper fashion in combo with terra water fall just want everyone to be careful with them I will no longer use them


----------



## scorp02

This is my 10g set up for my 2 EMPs


----------



## emperorking

http://photobucket.com/albums/a89/jsreebok1/?action=view&current=IMG_47651.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/a89/jsreebok1/?action=view&current=IMG_47621.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/a89/jsreebok1/?action=view&current=IMG_47611.jpg


TOP TO BOTTOM

SCORPIO MAURUS

P. IMPERATOR

H. SPINIFER


----------



## sethandsteve

DE3 said:
			
		

> 30 gallon long tank that currently houses 15 juvenile - young adult jacksoni.  And there's plenty of room for more..  I got it started a couple months ago, then did some re-arranging more recently, as I learned they prefer the more vertical hides, or a scrape just between corkbark and peat.


Wow this is absolutely the coolest enclosure I think I'v ever seen.  What kind of substrate do you use, and could you post some more pics?


----------



## :wumpscut:

*:: asian forest scorpion arachnovarium ::*







This is a poor photo of an arachnovarium we built just this week for asian
forest scorps. it's built with a full false bottom, water fall and stream and the plants wil mostly be encased in the mortar work that was hand scuplted for
grantite and a mudbank. 

I'll post photos when it's planted and established. 

Supply List:
twenty long fish tank ( argh! )
false bottom suppies
vivarium motar
color stain
pump
hose
time
asprin...just kidding, this was a blast to build for a local client. 
it only took 5 hours and was boxed and shipped. half the top is dolid screen
and the other half slides out for access. very straight forward.

[closeup of water inlet]


----------



## :wumpscut:

TTstinger said:
			
		

> Just wanted everyone to Know The fogers/misters are not safe I had An Exterra fogger  The fogger got so hot it boiled the water it was in and melted the cable It was used in proper fashion in combo with terra water fall just want everyone to be careful with them I will no longer use them



you need to follow directions. exo which IME sucks, needs more water as does ZooMed, our sponsor so i'd suggest a cool mist ultrasonic fogger. key work COOL. hope this helps.


----------



## emperorking

My exoterra ultra sonic fogger works great. I use it once a day for about 5 minutes and it soaks the subtrate nicley.


----------



## Fluid Filter

We need to get your client here on the boards, wumpscut. That setup looks awesome and I really want to see what it looks like when it's done. Anyway, here's my simple little 5 gallon setup I just completed for my lone H. laoticus. I had been feeling guilty since I've had him for a while but haven't given him much dirt to play in so this should do the trick.


----------



## G. Carnell

Nice one fluid 

now you just made me feel guilty for ALL mine!!!  (not one blade of grass in sight )


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*Heteormetrus spinifer couple (2) enclosure ~*
for easy view and maintainence







compare to the old one :~P







*Mesobuthus Tamulus Communel Tank (5)*

muliplte hides ! woo hoo!







*Centruroides vittatus communel setup (7)*

many many climBs hehe







*my warmroom for scorplings (idea from Brian)*







*oh and finally thats my room now hehe (walton enclosure - 1 ) hehe*







soory if i repost any pics.. jus change web host so you guys don have to click on links any more hehehe ~


----------



## P. Novak

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> We need to get your client here on the boards, wumpscut. That setup looks awesome and I really want to see what it looks like when it's done. Anyway, here's my simple little 5 gallon setup I just completed for my lone H. laoticus. I had been feeling guilty since I've had him for a while but haven't given him much dirt to play in so this should do the trick.



where do you find those kind of plants?


----------



## :wumpscut:

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> We need to get your client here on the boards, wumpscut. That setup looks awesome and I really want to see what it looks like when it's done. Anyway, here's my simple little 5 gallon setup I just completed for my lone H. laoticus. I had been feeling guilty since I've had him for a while but haven't given him much dirt to play in so this should do the trick.


looks nice. are those really planted in the soil? just wondering. They look like
selaginella plants of some sort but if you could provide a closer photo it would be nice.

We'll be using all our own plants. mostly plants from asia like selaginella unicata and some other creeping plants. most of the soil will be our bio-strat
which comes pre-cultured for moss and various ferns of which I'm not sure
will survive but that's okay. it will look just fine. can't wait for the leds to come in!


----------



## Fluid Filter

Thanks guys! Im not sure what type of plants they are. I found them in the back yard. It's some type of moss that doesnt really root into the soil as well as a small long stemed plant with round leaves. I can give some close ups later tommorow. Im not sure if the moss will survive the tropical conditions but i can let you know. Clamps seems to enjoy it, as he's sitting on top of a patch cleaning himself.


----------



## Fluid Filter

Soil that is pre-cultured for moss and ferns? Way cool. I'll have to see about getting some of that from you. Here's that close-up. Hopefully it will thrive, but im not holding my breath.


----------



## Ryan C.

*My Enclosure*

Its a large KK that will hold 2 C. Vittatus soon, Possibly more in the future.

Heres an Over view :







Heres a side view :


----------



## Scorpfanatic

nice and neat set up you have there! remember to post pics of your sco :clap: rpion too!


----------



## Ryan C.

Thanks and I will make sure to once they arrive!


----------



## Curry

Here's a pic of my emp's tank, I plan on adding a fern or two into the tank later this week or next.

I used the deli cups to help make the hide.


----------



## ThatGuy

Fluid Filter said:
			
		

> We need to get your client here on the boards, wumpscut. That setup looks awesome and I really want to see what it looks like when it's done. Anyway, here's my simple little 5 gallon setup I just completed for my lone H. laoticus. I had been feeling guilty since I've had him for a while but haven't given him much dirt to play in so this should do the trick.


wow what agreat setup i really like that, bravo bravo.:clap:


----------



## Alakdan

*My Heterometrus enclosure*

5 gal. aquarium, coco peat substrate, spaghnum moss bedding, clay pot hide, waterdish, and LIVE PLANTS!!;P 

My scorp seem to prefer this set-up.


----------



## cashewman1

Thats a 5 gallon??


----------



## Alakdan

cashewman1 said:
			
		

> Thats a 5 gallon??


YUP!!  Does it look small to you?


----------



## cashewman1

It looks bigger then my 10


----------



## ScorpDude

what are the rough measurements of a 5gal tank?


----------



## Alakdan

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> what are the rough measurements of a 5gal tank?


L 16" x W 8" x H 10"


----------



## Dr-Lizard

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> Here are a few pics of my critter room, which is in a little disarray right now, as I'm doing more work on it, and in the process of moving a lot of animals. The fixed shelves are also all hard-wired for electricity, with a minimum of 2 outlets per enclusure. The small tupperwares on the floor each hold a 3rd instar _Opisthacanthus_ sp. The window does not get direct sun, and the room is kept at 80-90 degrees F during the day, and 75-78 at night.


Wow Damm nice setup you got there. 
Its giving me some new ideares for my Scorpion and Tarantula room.

Like the shelves wil probberly make mine like that but more like a closet.
cus not all neds to now wats in my Tanks = Enclosheres.

I like it Greate locking setup.


----------



## Bryan91901

*Heres My setup! Any criticism is great!!! Thanks~!*

 Heres my setup for three heterometrus scorps! Im not sure if they are spinifers/longimarus/laoticus... (last pix is the type of scorps...any help with ID will be great!)..I know the substrate looks a bit dry at some parts but the hygrometer is usually at 75+ with only misting every other day or so! Plus the area where the scorps mainly stay at (the left part of the pix) has a lot of water beads which probably means a higher humidity. I use a 50 watt Exo Terra IR bulb which is on a timer (Is that sufficient enogh for a 20 gallon tank measuring 24 x 16 x 12 ??) ..any criticism would be greatly taken into consideration for I am pretty new to this hobby!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very nice set up there i must say, easy matintain and very nice view! good luck with them anyway looks a little like emps but do post more pics of your scorps in the scorp pic thread for easier ID of your scorps, also its really! u can go up to 90 for humidity
 MIST MIST! !!! get it moist!


----------



## Bryan91901

Thanks! I had a bunch of green moss for looks but I ended up taking it out because I noticed the scorps didnt like to traverse it that much! plus the crix would sometimes find refuge in the moss and thus making it a longer show when feeding time comes! Will get more pix up for positive ID asap!:worship::razz:  ... one more thing.. I wish I got into this hobby sooner! I sbsolutely love just sitting there watching as those buggers go about there bizz when the lights go out! Much more amusing than fish...fresh water that is =)


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hahah definately hope you enjoy this hobby as much as anything you do or even more! good luck and more pic soon!!!!!!!!;P


----------



## cashewman1

Wow love the terrarium, its one of the first non Natural habitat styled terrariums in a long time, The pyramid makes it aweeeesome, Great job!


----------



## Crono

Love the palm trees


----------



## Gav0r

*My Desert Hairy (H.Arizonensis) Enclosure*

Exo Terra 18" x 18" x 18" vivarium, Terracotta Calsi Sand, Slate Mineral Stone, wood. 20 watt 11" x 17" Habistat vivarium heat mat; side mounted.

Click Thumbnails for larger picture:





Cheers, Gav.


----------



## Dr-Lizard

bayani919 said:
			
		

> Heres my setup for three heterometrus scorps! Im not sure if they are spinifers/longimarus/laoticus... (last pix is the type of scorps...any help with ID will be great!)..I know the substrate looks a bit dry at some parts but the hygrometer is usually at 75+ with only misting every other day or so! Plus the area where the scorps mainly stay at (the left part of the pix) has a lot of water beads which probably means a higher humidity. I use a 50 watt Exo Terra IR bulb which is on a timer (Is that sufficient enogh for a 20 gallon tank measuring 24 x 16 x 12 ??) ..any criticism would be greatly taken into consideration for I am pretty new to this hobby!



Hi there i think your scorp locs more to me as a pandinus imprator species Bur big en nice specimen looc´s cuite big.

ive only had one P. Imprator. if ita that one ? i ceape desert scorps.

pics komming going to get crikets and rat babys


----------



## cashewman1

Dr-Lizard said:
			
		

> Hi there i think your scorp locs more to me as a pandinus imprator species Bur big en nice specimen looc´s cuite big.
> 
> ive only had one P. Imprator. if ita that one ? i ceape desert scorps.
> 
> pics komming going to get crikets and rat babys


Pic is a lil to blurry to discern anything but the smoother and more elnogated chelae along with the black telson would hint more towards Heterometrus so im thinking its not pandinus


----------



## ThatGuy

bayani919 said:
			
		

> Heres my setup for three heterometrus scorps! Im not sure if they are spinifers/longimarus/laoticus... (last pix is the type of scorps...any help with ID will be great!)..I know the substrate looks a bit dry at some parts but the hygrometer is usually at 75+ with only misting every other day or so! Plus the area where the scorps mainly stay at (the left part of the pix) has a lot of water beads which probably means a higher humidity. I use a 50 watt Exo Terra IR bulb which is on a timer (Is that sufficient enogh for a 20 gallon tank measuring 24 x 16 x 12 ??) ..any criticism would be greatly taken into consideration for I am pretty new to this hobby!


thats a Heterometrus sp. alright ! 100%


----------



## Curry

Thats a REALLY nice tank gavor...


----------



## Gav0r

Thanks man,

It's an Exo-Terra; "advanced reptile habitat" 

They sell this tank in about 4 different sizes; the price varies in accordance with size but the one i've got, the 2nd biggest, cost around £50. I've just released 2 Dune Scorps in to it a few minutes ago.

Thanks Gav.


----------



## MattM

Very nice tank indeed Gav0r!


----------



## yuanti

*fungus in my enclosure?*

I've got some things growing it seems in the substrate just below the surface and near the glass sides.  I believe them to be a fungus of some kind, possibly the start of mushrooms?

The substrate is peat mixed with coconut fiber.  I did add in some predatory mites so maybe the mites substrate had some spores in it?

My tank has 3 H. Spinifer in it. Should I be concerned about the fungus being in there?  I also have alot of isopods (orange and gray) that run around in the tank as well.


----------



## canadianscorp

clean your tank out. use some fresh soil(organic, peat mix)   once fungas breaks out its very hard, actually impossible to control it. how often do you clean your enclosure??  ive noticed with my dry, or desert kept species you only have to clean thier enclosure very minimally.  but the tropical species that are always in high humidity, you have to clean thiers alot. i clean my emp tanks, about every 2-3 months.  but you definately have to clean that, thats not healthy at all for your scorps.


----------



## Ryan C.

Updated C. vittatus enclosure, they didnt like the other bark.












Future M. martensii enclosure







Closeup of the hides


----------



## Gav0r

Nice enclosures scorp.

Gav.


----------



## :wumpscut:

Here is an arachnovarium that has two differnt pepperomia, a fern and selaginella. all the rockwork i made for the back and the moss, it's three types. rock, hair and cushion varieties that do great in brighter light at
warmer temps. this little box as it's been called around shop is temping at
78 and humidity fluxes from 60% - 80%.






the root is real. growing moss now but might be drilled for some epiphytes if 
needed. The scorp that i'll be housing in this is either one of the Tityus we have or Rhapalrus that some how we ended up with.

[yeah, if that client could stop in or rather speak up it'd be nice.]


----------



## Bryan91901

wow thats a cool looking setup! I dig it!:clap:


----------



## Curry

Yea thats a beautiful setup!


----------



## ArNT1

Yeah nicely done! I hope you'll finish your website soon too!


----------



## :wumpscut:

Thanks guys! we've got a whole line of sizes and compartment options but
the single units are just great. as for the website...yeah yeah yeah. one day
a week i work on the back end for a few hours so it coming...8-\


----------



## Ryan C.

*Enclosures*

2nd Instar C. gracilis enclosure

Side view : 






Top view : 






Future V. coahuilae enclosure

Top view :






Side view : 






Closeup of the cave :


----------



## StoneSour

Here is a couple top down views of my P. imperators enclosure.


----------



## Dr-Lizard

*my breding tank vith Scorpio maurus palmatus*

my breding tank with tre scprpio maurus palmatus species in. 
for at projekt of mine to try and bread wild cout species.

havent got my god pics edidet to a smaller size. so iam giving you som web cam shots of my devided tank wit a smaller section for babyes i have a smal imprator baby.

On this pic they havent ben put in the tank iam heating it up after wartering it all down. at nigte a bit ogf uv ligth and othertimes black ligth and arund 
30.C temp. in the botom with only ray heating.. ?? maby heating wirer og pads Usely ceap them seperated in exo terra smal boxes up to 35 :c degres heat and no botom heate. since mine dig like they are buldoseres.

?? have i got to much in ther cage perhaps..

they are hiding one in the midddel dug a cave. and one in each side that found one of thos made for them seking to more for my tank  

And maby put in a small fog maker og calld mist genarators her in dk


----------



## canadianscorp

that cord coming out of the enclosure would kinda make me uneasy. never underestimate the climbing abilities of any scorp, even the ones that arent known climbers, seem to find a way. very persistant creatures.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

StoneSour said:
			
		

> Here is a couple top down views of my P. imperators enclosure.



canyou show us some pictures of its side view?? ! thanks and how many emp you intending to get for that enclosure?


----------



## StoneSour

Here are a couple side views of my P. imperators enclosure. I have 1 in there now. I may get another one to put in there but that would be about it.


----------



## cashewman1

Heres all my enclosures

P imperator(2)






C jonesii 2 






C Vittatus






O Asper 2






P Cavimanus


----------



## quiz

you have a nice set-up bro.  I just keep mine in a deli cup


----------



## Scorpfanatic

some tanks... emps tank will have more hide.. i wanted easy maintanence tanks hehe



















regards,


----------



## Ryan C.

Nice enclosures Walton, I really like the adult spinifer enclosure.


----------



## canadianscorp

Cashew,

 you should try adding some climbs for your vittatus. maybe some bark or something. they love to climb!

cheers, steve


----------



## Kaos

Nice tanks Scorpfanatic, but i think you should add some substrate, both these species are burrowers.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hmmm i try not to let them borrow because i always love to look at them, ive tried allowing my spinifer to burrow but they r both CB so they don relly burrow that much, also i have got my emps, that was the spinifers old enclousre.. will add more peat moss when they arrive.. hopefull next week


----------



## Scorpfanatic

heres a few new ones..


----------



## Brandelmouche

Nice enclosures, your substrat of H.spinifer is on sand ? It is a bether substrat choise ? or a test ?


----------



## ScorpDude

Brandelmouche said:
			
		

> Nice enclosur, your substrat of H.spinifer is on sand ? It is a bether substrat choise ? or a test ?


My guess is its so he can see them better. So long as he's keeping it moist (which he obviously will be doing) I don't think theres anything wrong with it but coco fibre/peat/compost is always the best comply because of its moisture retaining properties


----------



## Scorpfanatic

its actually called red burn soil, something like loose potting soil.. traps moistire well.. i have been usuingthe same sand since i got them.. very low maintanence... sive the female had gave birth even on those i  see a propblem to continue using them


----------



## swatc1h

2X C. margaritatus morenoi Sub 50/50 JUNGLEMIX/SIDEWALKSANDROCKS etc etc.


----------



## quiz

Here's some pics of my set-up for Hottentotta judaicus.  I'm planning to replace the substrate with peat moss because  it's a pain in the arse when the crix hides in those fungus.  I got 7 species 4 x subadult and 3 adults living in a 10 gallon.

front view






top view


----------



## JungleGuts

my female emp enclosure





and my setup..only one scorp so far and a snake...more to come for sure!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

is there any thing in that two TV? whahahhaaa


----------



## JungleGuts

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> is there any thing in that two TV? whahahhaaa


haha no but they will prob have to be moved soon for more tanks!


----------



## r8frazer

^ Haha thats the spirit


----------



## JungleGuts

alrighty..i movedmy emp to a 10g...added some moss under and around the coco fiber also. On top is a 50w red bulb, and on the side is a fish tank style light incase he eats in his hid i can still watch. Bowl is a large "hermit Crab" bowl, plant is live bamboo..its done pretty good so far.
Gauges are kritterz temp and humidity


----------



## JSN

here's abbath's (male emp) enclosure, was going to take it in my room where it sits, but I dont have any light in there...anyway...

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture079.jpg

here's abbath on the run back to his rock...

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture076.jpg


----------



## ScorpDude

JSN said:
			
		

> here's abbath's (male emp) enclosure, was going to take it in my room where it sits, but I dont have any light in there...anyway...
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture079.jpg
> 
> here's abbath on the run back to his rock...
> 
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/Picture076.jpg


Not sure if there is peat or coco-fibre (comes in bricks) under that bark chip, if there isn't get the scorpion onto it, its a much better and more natural substrate.


----------



## JSN

ScorpDude said:
			
		

> Not sure if there is peat or coco-fibre (comes in bricks) under that bark chip, if there isn't get the scorpion onto it, its a much better and more natural substrate.


their is loads of coco fiber underneath...


----------



## kissthefuture

*Hi all*

I'm come from Taiwan.... ^o^ this is my scorp.....;P


----------



## JungleGuts

nice setup future..looks good!

dan


----------



## Ryan C.

Love the enclosure and beautiful emp but you might want to give him some more burrowing substrate.


~Ryan


----------



## kissthefuture

thank u for your suggestions...I will take them into consideration and make changes in the future


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very very nice.. simple.. easy to care for too . look like some enclousre for display in zoo or somehitng nice!


----------



## 6StringSamurai

kissthefuture said:
			
		

> I'm come from Taiwan.... ^o^ this is my scorp.....;P


Nice set up there.  I lived in Hsin Chuang for two years, what part of Taiwan are you in?


1 Emperor:






1 unidentified Centruroides:


----------



## JSN

damn, some of your enclosures are like like the four seasons for scorps...


----------



## JungleGuts

well got my scorps, heres the dune scorp setup(seems to like to sit on the arrowhead):






and this is what my asian forest is in only for a day or two till i can get it better set up(soil with a little mulch(i know i gotta change it):


----------



## JungleGuts

*transfer*

well i transfered my H. Spinifer out of the crappy plastic thing above^ into this 10g glass tank i found at walmart for $9.00! Ive payed over twice as much for half that size at petstores. Substrate is a little jungle earth with coco-fiber over it. The petstores live plants were dead so i may order something from black jungle. does anyone know if there are any bulbs that are good for a scorpion to fit the light fixture on top?






-dan


----------



## ScorpDude

JungleGuts said:
			
		

> well i transfered my H. Spinifer out of the crappy plastic thing above^ into this 10g glass tank i found at walmart for $9.00! Ive payed over twice as much for half that size at petstores. Substrate is a little jungle earth with coco-fiber over it. The petstores live plants were dead so i may order something from black jungle. does anyone know if there are any bulbs that are good for a scorpion to fit the light fixture on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dan


Your best using a heatmat taped to the side of the tank with polystyrene behind it if its not getting warm enough.


----------



## canadianscorp

some of my set ups.


1- A.Australis
2-A.Bicolor
3-P.Trans


----------



## canadianscorp

*some more!*

1- C.gracilis
2- C.vittatus
3- P.imperator


----------



## canadianscorp

*babies!*

Typical scorpling setups.

1-xeric
2-mesic


----------



## RottweilExpress

Two imperators, 1.1.

Yes, I'm having slight moldproblems, but I'm currently finding a balance between ventilation, temp and humidity. Also, seen in the pic is a Bromelia orchidée, two succulus sp and a Hedera helix.

50*30*40 I'm planning to put a third imp in there. Possibly female.


----------



## r8frazer

Very nice Rott!!!


----------



## LoganVivisected

*Emperor tank*

Here is the 20 gallon my two emperors have been living in, they seem quite happy with it. All the plants are alive and lowlight heavy moisture plants.
front view





top view





left side with their water and rock hide that the female uses





more centerd view and rock hide





right side of tank, "wetter side" with the males burrow





him comming out of his burrow to check me out while i was taking pictures





and here is just a nice view of the substrate i use,(eco-earth, reptile desert sand,which is a great "cement", and non-fertilized potting soil).






and yes their is a heat rock in their, but dont fret, only gets used when its chilly out and the tanks temp has to stay up.


----------



## swatc1h

2X C. margaritatus morenoi Couple. Had them in their for about aweek.
Containers are from james and bought at http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


----------



## JungleGuts

Logan, nice setup for the emps! Its all about the live plants!

-Dan


----------



## LoganVivisected

Thanks Dan, first scorpions so im trying to do a good job with em.


----------



## drapion

This is my P.cavimanus enclosure.It houses 1 female


----------



## ink_scorpion

drapion said:
			
		

> This is my P.cavimanus enclosure.It houses 1 female


What a beautiful girl. Remember, not quite as much humidity as an emp. Otherwise a very nice enclosure!:clap:


----------



## drapion

ink_scorpion said:
			
		

> What a beautiful girl. Remember, not quite as much humidity as an emp. Otherwise a very nice enclosure!:clap:



Thank you,the pic is from when I first made the enclosureso the substate was still moist.But now it has dried out alittle.


----------



## raven89

what the most suitable size tank for 10 juvenile H.spinifers???


----------



## ink_scorpion

raven89 said:
			
		

> what the most suitable size tank for 10 juvenile H.spinifers???


At the least, I would say a 20 regular with plenty of hiding places.


----------



## Ryan C.

*5gal*

5gal tank that houses 1.1.0 P. imperator.

Top






Side







Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## woodson

Hi Drapion!
your enclosure is good!
She must live happily in your home.


----------



## drapion

thanks Woodson!!!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

*part of my desert collection*







some of my Androcthonus (crassicauda, australis and bicolor) 
and Parabuthus mossambicensis inspected by Heteropoda Huntsmanspider






.


----------



## alex

Nice collection Peter! But, don't they got anywhere to hide?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

alex said:
			
		

> Nice collection Peter! But, don't they got anywhere to hide?


noramaly they have pieces of bark and flat stones in their terrarium, 
but so nobody can see them


----------



## Scorpfanatic

was the size of the conatiner you r using for them and no ventilation?? look pretty neat thougH!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> was the size of the conatiner you r using for them and no ventilation?? look pretty neat thougH!


140x350x70mm, as ventilation many wholes, substrat grit/clay, sand or mix of all of them, 
some flat stones and as usual pieces of bark.


----------



## lychas

looks awsome peter


----------



## r8frazer

30 Gallon...   30 x 15 x 15" ...  Currently Just one Heterometrus Laoticus.. Soon to be more


----------



## ScorpDude

*Scorpion corner*

Heres "scorpion corner" where all my scorpions are  

1. Scorpio maurus palmatus
2. Jungle isopods (so they aren't scorpions, what of it?)
3. Definatly another scorpion :liar: 
4. Iomachus politus
5. Heterometrus laoticus
6. NZ mantids (they're scorpions... honest)
7. Liocheles australasiae (x4  )


----------



## Crono

Pandinus cavimanus enclosure





A little large but based on how active the scorp is I am not worried about it not finding food
Dave Mc


----------



## ThatGuy

kissthefuture said:
			
		

> I'm come from Taiwan.... ^o^ this is my scorp.....;P


is that some kinda wire mesh between your rocks and substrate ? cuz if it is thats a great idea ! i think i might do that to my 20 gal Emp enclouser. plus i like the whole set up anyway looks great.


----------



## dGr8-1

*Check out my enclosure. Comments please...*

Hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## MattM

> Hope to hear from you guys.


Small  I'd give him/her a bigger home.


----------



## dGr8-1

Thanks for the opinion MattM.  I'm planning to have a glass enclosure customized where _H.spinifer _and _H.arizonensis _will be divided by a glass in the middle. you think that's a good idea?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hi there, definately not!!!! Hadrurus species are desert species and they require as minimu humidity as possible to their original living enviornment. where else emps need high humidity like more then 80%!!! you cannot keep them  in the same tank and expect one side to be wet and one side to be dry.

you will end up witha mycosis infested hadrurus sps or a dried up emp 

they r both very veey nice species so i suggest get them each nice tank and nice set up  

best to start with finding out how big is appropriate for each species


----------



## dGr8-1

*enclosure Reply for Scorpfanatic*



			
				Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> hi there, definately not!!!! Hadrurus species are desert species and they require as minimu humidity as possible to their original living enviornment. where else emps need high humidity like more then 80%!!! you cannot keep them  in the same tank and expect one side to be wet and one side to be dry.
> 
> you will end up witha mycosis infested hadrurus sps or a dried up emp
> 
> they r both very veey nice species so i suggest get them each nice tank and nice set up
> 
> best to start with finding out how big is appropriate for each species


That's what i was thinking of.... i'm kinda stumped here...
I don't mean to disagree here... i would LOVE to hear what you have to say... :worship: 
Presently, I have a _B.smithi_, _A.chalcodes_, and a _H.spinifer_. All of which, in my best knowledge, require a humid environment. Now if all three were to co exist... does that mean my room is high in humidity? I don't have a hygrometer that's the problem. I'v been wanting to ask you guys where you got those round thing-a-ma-jig. Anyway, on to our topic... so, it's not possible for them to co-exist in the same enclosure? even if i don't mist the _H.arizonensis _side? Am I starting to sound stupid here?


----------



## Scorpfanatic

well its not a very wise idea there. its really much better to have sperate tanks. you will get both scorps unhealthy and the worst is both of them dieing


----------



## Ryan C.

B. smithi and A. chalcodes both like it dry.


----------



## JSN

yeah, it would seem to be too complex to try to replicate each species natural environment in the same tank, I mean, just simpilfy it by getting too different enclosures...in all honesty I've never really been a fan of the split enclosure thing...but hey, if your gonna do it, at least do it with species that like similar substrate...thats just my 2 cents on the subject, take it for what its worth...


----------



## Arietans

> is that some kinda wire mesh between your rocks and substrate ? cuz if it is thats a great idea ! i think i might do that to my 20 gal Emp enclouser. plus i like the whole set up anyway looks great.


Got to agree with you. That setup is very nice.


----------



## dGr8-1

*Oh No!!!*



			
				RyanC said:
			
		

> B. smithi and A. chalcodes both like it dry.


I didn't know that. Dry as in Do-not-mist-just-provide-water-dish Dry? 

I've been reading quite a lot in this forum but i didn't realize... How about my b.smithi... he/she is undergoing premolt... don't i have to mist more often to increase humidity?


----------



## dGr8-1

JSN said:
			
		

> yeah, it would seem to be too complex to try to replicate each species natural environment in the same tank, I mean, just simpilfy it by getting too different enclosures...in all honesty I've never really been a fan of the split enclosure thing...but hey, if your gonna do it, at least do it with species that like similar substrate...thats just my 2 cents on the subject, take it for what its worth...


Hi. Don't get me wrong guys. I totally respect all your opinions and advices. I'm just trying to reach out here. Me, being a newbie and all that. Hope ya guys won't lose your patience... On with the subject...

I went out of my way and use Photoshop to illustrate my idea. Still hope to hear from you guys.  all replies are very much appreciated.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

it ,may it may not work

in this case... im not very sure.. you may try... but its gonna cost more makeing a split tank right?


----------



## JSN

yeah, I mean, go for it if you want, no ones telling you it positively will not work, but you just might run into some problems...tell us how it goes if you do it...


----------



## dGr8-1

Oh no! now i'm more confused. The tank will cost less than my Kritter Keeper that's for sure. The last thing i want is for them to be unhappy and at worst, die on me. 

about my question... if two separate KKs (Kritter Keeper) is kept. Say KK-A and KK-B. would the humidity of KK-A generally affect the humidity of KK-B which is supposed to be dry? they're all in one room...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

no itr wont. but the problem will arise if they share the same tank. i don think you cant have so much difference in two side of a tank sperated by a piece of glass!!!


----------



## dGr8-1

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> no itr wont. but the problem will arise if they share the same tank. i don think you cant have so much difference in two side of a tank sperated by a piece of glass!!!


You're not just humoring me now, are you? hehehe
I guess i'll just have to try then. I'm just waiting for the pricing and size details of the _H.arizonensis_.


----------



## JSN

my  wildcaught Vaejovis spinigerus enclosure, houses 2 males I believe...


----------



## Golemer

That gives me an idea of how I am going to make a cave for my little scorpion... I know I need to make it secure so it wont fall on it... but I use calci-sand... stuff I buy from the pet shop... is it really safe for my emperor scorpion..? And I have a undert the tank heater... I know he burrows to get away from the ehat so I only keep it on like 1/2 the size of the cage... but I really wanna make him a little cave like that last pic... that was really clever lol. See for my snake I have it in a huge tank with a big sized shoe box setting in the tank with a door cut out and the snake loves the shelter... and I have the same for my rose hair tarantula... now to make one for my scorpion... ^_^


----------



## Canth

Emps need to be kept on soil or peat...Not sand. They need it humid.


----------



## themowingmonk

also coconut fiber work great for emporer cause it holds humidity well


----------



## antman

themowingmonk said:
			
		

> also coconut fiber work great for emporer cause it holds humidity well


 Everytime I use the coconut fiber I get alot of mites.


----------



## antman

JSN said:
			
		

> my  wildcaught Vaejovis spinigerus enclosure, houses 2 males I believe...


 Nice set up and scorps.


----------



## jw73

antman said:
			
		

> Everytime I use the coconut fiber I get alot of mites.


So do I. I prefer peat moss.


----------



## JSN

Antman,
thanks alot, the enclosure seems to look a little different week to week, these guys fling sand everywhere...


----------



## Deolok

Here is my 2 emps home. 30 Gallon tank. Coco-fibers soil on the top 2" and the bottom inch is of woodchips and reptile mulch. They share a wide variety of hides within the foilage of the corner of the terraium and the log and the side as well contains a small burrow where the female is currently hibernating at the moment. Oh and there is a large heat rock on the right side. 
































Plenty of angles so you can get the full view. I also have both a fluorecent bulb and a black light for heat the area. One for daily view and nightly.


----------



## Ryan C.

First get rid of the black light, over time it is just going to harm the scorp. Second you should add a lot more substrate, aim for 6"+ as this species likes to create deep burrows. Third IMO the tank is way overkill. A 10 gallon is perfectly fine for 2 emps if not a little big. My 2 emps share a 5 gallon and do just fine.


----------



## Deolok

Oh i know its overkill, but it was also convient, because I had it available at the time and I wasn't using it for anything else... So I just said sure what the hell. And besides I dont have anything else to put them in. I only use the black light on occasion to see what they are doing at night. But if you reccommend it, I will get rid of it. And I am waiting to get some more cash to buy more substrate. Do you think about 2" will do? It currently has about 1" of woodchips 2-3" of coco fiber. SO 5" is good?


----------



## Ryan C.

A black light is only good in short amount of times every once in a while. Like if you cant seem to find them in the tank you just black light it to find them.

You want 6"+ of cocofiber for them to burrow in.


----------



## Deolok

Alright got it, thanks a lot! 6" of coco fiber and no more black light!


----------



## davidbarber1

JSN, I've got pretty much the same set up for my 2 V. spins (males also, I'm pretty sure) except I use the red ReptiSand and I have a hide for them. They like to sit in the hide and also make scrapes outside of it. An interesting lot non-the-less.

David


----------



## JSN

davidbarber1 said:
			
		

> JSN, I've got pretty much the same set up for my 2 V. spins (males also, I'm pretty sure) except I use the red ReptiSand and I have a hide for them. They like to sit in the hide and also make scrapes outside of it. An interesting lot non-the-less.
> 
> David


yeah, mines getting a little bit crowded...it currently holds 9 WC specimens!, I added another flat rock so a few more could go under there....but I'm getting rid of 4 very soon...


----------



## Deolok

Alright heres the new terrarium!!! I added about 4 more inches of substrate... Tell me what you think!


----------



## davidbarber1

Perfect! Nice job Deo.

David


----------



## Deolok

Thanks a lot! Cost me some good money!


----------



## pandinus

my remodeled H. arizonensis tank


----------



## Scorpfanatic

so your hadrurus stays in the eye of the skull?


----------



## pandinus

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> so your hadrurus stays in the eye of the skull?


yea, it's soooooooooooooo eerie


----------



## Scorpfanatic

maybe you should one day get a clean shot of it crawling out the hole ~ that would be a wonderfual picture ~


----------



## LoganVivisected

pandinus i like your h. arizonensis set up a whole lot. gotta love real plants! :clap: 

what is that anyways? a 10 or 20 gallon? if thats a 10 it looks like thats a small arizonensis.


----------



## JSN

nice setup pandinus...


----------



## pandinus

LoganVivisected said:
			
		

> pandinus i like your h. arizonensis set up a whole lot. gotta love real plants! :clap:
> 
> what is that anyways? a 10 or 20 gallon? if thats a 10 it looks like thats a small arizonensis.


a 10 gallon with a quite large resident thank you very much 

just kidding  seriously, he's pretty big, just a bad pic.


----------



## LoganVivisected

haha its cool man, probably just looks smaller because he is very pissed off instead of layed out and relaxed. looks like its one of the darker morphs too, which is the better looking IMO. prefer those to the all yellow versions.


----------



## Chilopet

TTstinger said:
			
		

> Just wanted everyone to Know The fogers/misters are not safe I had An Exterra fogger  The fogger got so hot it boiled the water it was in and melted the cable It was used in proper fashion in combo with terra water fall just want everyone to be careful with them I will no longer use them


I had a bad experience with those foggers too.  Had just bought a brand new one to use with some tree frogs.  But when i pet my finger in the water that it was in, I could feel a bit of a tingle from a low voltage shock.  I wont use them anymore either


----------



## JSN

ok, here's my S. mesaensis set-up...


















entrance to the burrow...






burrow shown through glass...


----------



## hordak

scorplings on the top level... spinifers on the big one...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

its loks like its follding in the tank!!!


----------



## Deolok

folding? What do you mean?


----------



## Thiscordia

JSN said:
			
		

> ok, here's my S. mesaensis set-up...
> burrow shown through glass...


Hey JSN that S. Mesaensis looks familiar lol.  Probably MEXICOYA will say the same lol I got it from him before i gave it to you.


----------



## JSN

Thiscordia said:
			
		

> Hey JSN that S. Mesaensis looks familiar lol.  Probably MEXICOYA will say the same lol I got it from him before i gave it to you.


haha, yeah, its doing well, hasn't shown interest in any food yet, but has done alot more work on that burrow...


----------



## Scorpfanatic

sorry was typo... i mean flooding.//./


----------



## GanjaTaz

My new Viv for my Emps.  It's a 60x45x45 Exoterra tank.






Currently housing 5 Adults, another will be going in here when her new born scorplings have left her back and she can be rehomed back into the colony.

Substrate is vermiculite which they seem to like, with a layer of stones beneath and the tube up the side trick (Many thanks for that tip seems to work like a charm.)  I will be adding some more furnishings as & when I see something I like for the Viv and the cash flow allows, buying the viv has strapped me for cash this month heh, well worth it though I think.  All the decent rocks and furnishings are in the other tank with the new mum, so till I can get in there without stressing her the new main colony tank will have to look a bit sparse.

 I'm considering maybe halfing the tank and doing a dual substrate set up with a peat type side and a vermiculite side.  Though I have to say I like the fact vermiculite is so easy to keep and easy to clean, as well as you can easily see if it is moist enough or not.  & as my emps have shown no interest in burrowing I dunno if it is worth bothering with a burrowable (is that even a word) substrate.


----------



## Spyral

Here is a picture of our C. exilicauda enclosure:







Started out with just one, currently there are about 20 in this tank, all caught inside or within 50 feet of our apartment in the last 2 weeks.  We have about 15 others in 5 tupperwares.


----------



## Spyral

Our Hadrurus arizonensis tank:







S/he was nice enough to dig two tunnels next to the glass so we can see her/him. I love the red Repti-sand! S/he's currently in the bottom right corner.


----------



## JSN

Spyral said:
			
		

> Our Hadrurus arizonensis tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/he was nice enough to dig two tunnels next to the glass so we can see her/him. I love the red Repti-sand! S/he's currently in the bottom right corner.


awsome, simple, and you can even see the scorp in the burrow...good one...


----------



## Remi

*H. Troglodytes setup*

Just put this together for my little H. Troglodytes


----------



## DEAD~RATS

*cig anyone*

@ first glance i thought pimps, but then i read "my little h troglodytes" and glanced againg to realize how small they were compared to the cig butts in the upper left corner 

just thought it was funny 

had myself laughing too


----------



## Remi

*haha*

i didnt even notice heheh


----------



## Thaedion

here is my emperor enclosure (3 emperors) it is a 29g short tank with 1/5 divided out for warter (around 1/2 gal) about 4" deep 'jungle mix' substrate. 80ish humidity 85 - 90 degrees. The second picture is inside the tank looking towards the right, 4 burrows. I had to put a metal plate under the heat lamp, I had 1 scorp squeeze thru the 3/8 wide gap to 1 week of freedom. After looking at all the great setups i'm going to try to make a better one with all live plants.


----------



## Ryan C.

Thought I'd bump this thread up with some new enclosure pics. 

Hottentotta judaicus






Hottentotta trilineatus






Hottentotta polystictus







Cheers.


----------



## Deolok

Why did this thread get taken off the stickies?


----------



## HackoDis

My pandinus Enclosure.



















No that's not a real plant, if any body has any suggestions for a real plant do so.

The substrate is that ecco earth stuff "coconut fibre" Never had a problem with mites. The substrate is about 4" deep. The scorpions are happy.


----------



## Deolok

Make sure you get a lid for the tank. Not in the case of a scorpion making an esacpe, but to help preserve humidity. It has become a real problem to me, so I've gone as far as using multiple towels and spraying about a pint a day into the tank.


----------



## HackoDis

Yeah gonna get a lid for my tank, so far i'm just keeping the substrate moist.

I have had both of mt monsters like this for sometime and there happy, Haven't had any problems.

I will get a lid, maybe get a piece of plexi glass.


----------



## JungleGuts

well i just moved into my basement and I set up my enclosures in the perfect spot, a ledge in the wall right at eye level.






left to right: haitian brown tarantula(1 1/2-2"),  Emperor Scorpion, Dune Scorpion, Corn Snake















any comments, questions, or suggestions?

btw, this topic needs a STICKY


----------



## dazbuzz

is it safe to have the lamp so close to the lid? i thought you had to clamp it above the tank.


----------



## JungleGuts

dazbuzz said:


> is it safe to have the lamp so close to the lid? i thought you had to clamp it above the tank.


well my basements colder around high 60's to low 70's so it keeps the enclosures at the right temps. And the top screens are metal


----------



## EAD063

JungleGuts said:


> well my basements colder around high 60's to low 70's so it keeps the enclosures at the right temps. And the top screens are metal


Humidity with a screen top?


----------



## JungleGuts

EAD063 said:


> Humidity with a screen top?


i usta keep plastic over it but now i just spray more often and the levels stay ok


----------



## Deolok

What lives in the tank with the (what looks like) shreaded coca fibers?


----------



## JungleGuts

Deolok said:


> What lives in the tank with the (what looks like) shreaded coca fibers?


can you specify more what one your talking about?


----------



## Bayushi

he's talking about your corn snake tank


----------



## Raan_Jodus

bought a new ExoTerra terrarium from Superpet while it was on sale, 12x12x18.  Should make a good communal C. Gracilis tank, just need to do a few lil things to it and bam.a lil over an inch of pea gravel, some filter cloth to keep the soil and gravel separate, plenty of hides, and lots to climb on.  Some of those vines would be nice, but im not into paying out the nose for such a thing right now.


----------



## drapion

nice looking enclosure you have there..Your C.gracilis should feel right at home in it


----------



## Zman16

Here's some pics of my recently started Pandinus Imperator enclosure:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleGuts

well just cleaned out my emp tank and kinda re did it the best i could with 20$ that i had.







I decided to run a false bottom this time which ive never done before. The substrate is T-Rex Forest Bed coco fiber, peat moss under and on top of substrate, live bamboo, humidity gauge, ect


----------



## i_like_scorps

*My Desert Enclosure*

Here is a pic of my desert enclosure for my Vejovis boreus.  I used a 10 gallon tank and the substrate is made of natural red sand that I have here in my area mixed with a little bit of gray clay and natural potting mix.  I mixed it so that it wouldn't become like cement.  The approximate mixture is about 90% sand, 6% clay and 4% potting mix.  I added some flat rocks for hides and also some natural bark that is slightly curved for hides.  For a little bit of a back ground I put some flattened out pieces of bark up against the glass in the back and on the left side of the enclosure and a desert plant.  I just done this so it is still wet and dark colored in the pic but when it dries it will be a gorgous red color that is "caked" but easy to dig into.  V. boreus is terrestrial but is also an obligate burrower and an opportunistic burrower.  Sometimes it climbs and stays on the bark and plants while other times it likes to hide under the bark and rocks.  Today I was watching it and it was digging a burrow in its smaller enclosure.  It was a shallow burrow that was just deep enough to fully hide itself and it only took about 40 seconds!!!


----------



## JungleGuts

i_like_scorps said:


> Here is a pic of my desert enclosure for my Vejovis boreus.  I used a 10 gallon tank and the substrate is made of natural red sand that I have here in my area mixed with a little bit of gray clay and natural potting mix.  I mixed it so that it wouldn't become like cement.  The approximate mixture is about 90% sand, 6% clay and 4% potting mix.  I added some flat rocks for hides and also some natural bark that is slightly curved for hides.  For a little bit of a back ground I put some flattened out pieces of bark up against the glass in the back and on the left side of the enclosure and a desert plant.  I just done this so it is still wet and dark colored in the pic but when it dries it will be a gorgous red color that is "caked" but easy to dig into.  V. boreus is terrestrial but is also an obligate burrower and an opportunistic burrower.  Sometimes it climbs and stays on the bark and plants while other times it likes to hide under the bark and rocks.  Today I was watching it and it was digging a burrow in its smaller enclosure.  It was a shallow burrow that was just deep enough to fully hide itself and it only took about 40 seconds!!!



nice enclosure! lets keep this thread alive post up some pics. Why hasnt this thread got a sticky yet:?


----------



## compnerd7

V. Spinigerus setup....

View attachment 61759


View attachment 61760


View attachment 61761


----------



## Thaedion

JungleGuts said:


> nice enclosure! lets keep this thread alive post up some pics. Why hasnt this thread got a sticky yet:?


The thread was un 'stickied' some time ago. Don't know why. Maybe the adhesive was old and it just fell off the refrigerator.


----------



## Crono

Thaedion said:


> The thread was un 'stickied' some time ago. Don't know why. Maybe the adhesive was old and it just fell off the refrigerator.


There were around 10 stickies at one time, it was a bit of a headache to have that many on the first page, and posts were disappearing onto page 2 very quickly. I think there was a poll, and it was decided to remove a bunch of them. Most ended up added to this thread
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=24231


----------



## JungleGuts

night pic of my S. mesaensis(Dune Scorpion)
Tank: 5gal, digital thermo/hydrometer(as u can see i used analog in the past), temps around 82degrees Day cycle, as low as 60degrees night cycle, driftwood(which he likes to dig under and use for a hide), racoon skull
(btw, yes its a moonlight bulb which i yet to have problems with any of my pets, and glow in the dark sand/glo lamp which all makes for some nice effects. Im gonna throw in one of my red bulbs tho just to be on the safe side)


----------



## huojin

enclosure of my 8 heterometrus spinifers.

the theme is a graveyard/cemetery.

what's in there:

1. bog wood x 1
2. skulls x 2 (u can get it from me if u're in malaysia)
3. japanese tea cup x 1
4. large pebbles/flat stones x 2
5. peat for substrate

look carefully and u can see them sleeping the skulls.

video is over here:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=887334#post887334


----------



## Andre2

This is where I keep most of my scorpions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quiz

Andre2 said:


> This is where I keep most of my scorpions.


that's probably the best I seen so far.  How are you heating that?


----------



## Thaedion

Andre2 said:


> This is where I keep most of my scorpions.


Andre;

That is some set up. Very clean. That is what I aspire to accomplish when I get the recourses.

I Am In Awe... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:

As asked before how is heat humidity etc maintained. And also what type of scorpins are included.


----------



## Andre2

Thanks man!  The bottom half is heated with a 100w cable which is on for 20 hours a day. In the top are 5 bulbs of 15-25w. Sometimes (in winter) I use more powerfull heatsources (bulbs). The enclosure is very well isolated so I can heat more than 100 different size enclosures with relatively low electricity-demands. Also it is a very safe enclosure, I think. Not much will escape from it

There is no humidity to speak of. I keep 95% species from arid environment.

Right now I think it's just too full to work with comfortably, so I'm affraid I'm gonna need another one...


----------



## quiz

Andre2 said:


> Thanks man!  The bottom half is heated with a 100w cable which is on for 20 hours a day. In the top are 5 bulbs of 15-25w. Sometimes (in winter) I use more powerfull heatsources (bulbs). The enclosure is very well isolated so I can heat more than 100 different size enclosures with relatively low electricity-demands. Also it is a very safe enclosure, I think. Not much will escape from it
> 
> There is no humidity to speak of. I keep 95% species from arid environment.
> 
> Right now I think it's just too full to work with comfortably, so I'm affraid I'm gonna need another one...


Andre:  Is it glass on all sides or just the front?  Also did you build that?


----------



## Andre2

Yes it's 3 sides (double) glass. My dad built it for me


----------



## JungleGuts

huojin said:


> enclosure of my 8 heterometrus spinifers.
> 
> the theme is a graveyard/cemetery.
> 
> what's in there:
> 
> 1. bog wood x 1
> 2. skulls x 2 (u can get it from me if u're in malaysia)
> 3. japanese tea cup x 1
> 4. large pebbles/flat stones x 2
> 5. peat for substrate
> 
> look carefully and u can see them sleeping the skulls.
> 
> video is over here:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=887334#post887334


wow thats alot of spinifers in there! Cool looking setup


----------



## Nich

*New A. mauretanicus setup*

I used my last bowfront for an Andro colony (still some growing to do before theyll be housed together). Basic decor with a good amount of hides. 
The heating is via 2 ceramic elements on 2 thermostats (timed for nightdrop). 






 Top..ish






  Im working of making a little door to view under the hides, heres the proto (very slapped together)










      Two cd covers with cardboard...


----------



## ellroy

Nice enclosure.  Like the burrow viewing flaps idea.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## Brian S

Here is my Centruroides limbatus colony and the box I keep them in


----------



## tabor

Just wanted to show you guys my setup at the moment, plan on expanding here once i find some neat stuff, check out this log though its hollowed out with multiple entraces and exits that these guys LOVE ! 

4 spinifers =)


----------



## Vermis

Nice one, Tabor.  Reminds me of the Flash Gordon movie.


----------



## Thaedion

I like the wide open space you gave these guys, how big is the tank? So does the one in the corner have a mouse stuck to his face?


----------



## tabor

I threw a small pinky in there and they all shared it and the larger male took it from the other and ran into the corner with it lol =) other than that they get along just fine, i picked the tank up at a thrift store for 10 bucks i think its 25-30gal.

will be posting some of my B. Jacksonii once they all get here !


----------



## Aztek

^^ Lucky find.


----------



## ideas1

My scorps used to never burrow and then I placed them in my new setup and they new come out; but at night.


----------



## tabor

The big cage is where I plan on keeping a breeding group of T. falconensis (1.2), the small ones are for housing my 4 T. asthenes. They haven't got here yet but are supposed to be here by 3pm today :}


----------



## tabor

pic1: Future home of 1 of my gravid H. judaicus
pic2: Home of T. stigmurus 
pic3: Home of 2i T. asthenes

I bought all the kritter keepers they had in stock at petsmart today (about 10)  
-ryan


----------



## warren_jc

im a newbie on this specially new to have a pet scorpion so this is my setup. cocopeat is my substrate and i add up some potting moss around the water dish. i hope my scorp loves his new home... hehe


----------



## MarkT

*Urodacus Yaschenkoi Setup*

This is my second ever scorpion, an Urodacus Yaschenkoi native to Australia, just got him today XD


----------



## RoachGirlRen

I use under-bed sliding storage bins with latching lids for my emps; I find that they are out of their hides and active much more often when provided with darkness rather than the brighter environment of a glass aquarium - though obviously the bins aren't as good for viewing. The lid is drilled for ventillation. The floor space is larger than a 10g, with significantly less height, but enough for a good 4" of soil/peat/coco fiber. Each bin has one hide, one log, and one sphagnum moss area. I keep the moss wet, which tends to keep the humidity up as it evaporates into the bin. Plus the scorps seem to like hanging out in there when shedding. 
Here are four of my bins; I have more, but these are the only ones I have pics of. Most only have one adult per bin, but I do have one with two emperors and it seems to house that number comfortably.


----------



## K3jser

There we go allmost all my scorps and all they homes.. still got some in boxes but didnt want to take pictures of it, its boring.. you should be able to see the names of the on they home on most of them..


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Great setup very goog :clap:


----------



## Paxter

Wery nice - totaly :} 
You are on top i the hobby in DK, in scorpions, keep up the fine work.....

Paxter.- DK - Spider freek.....


----------



## JPMiers

Those are the same enclosures I've been looking around for.

Where did you get them and how much did they cost you?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## PhilK

_Urodacus manicatus_ female enclosure (male could probably fit in here with her too)






_Urodacus macrurus (?)_ enclosure. Currently in a sample jar awaiting ecdysis, though. (For obvious reasons)






_Urodacus elongatus_ female enclosure


----------



## K3jser

JPMiers said:


> Those are the same enclosures I've been looking around for.
> 
> Where did you get them and how much did they cost you?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I got them in Denmark, a friend of mine makes them and sells them, he got a shop allso, they are pretty cheap and good qvality.. so unless you live in denmark dont think they whould be cheaper for you to get  but i bet there are lots of ppl out there that sells allmost the same..


----------



## huojin

featuring custom coloured skulls 

my pets:
http://blog.poperror.com/?cat=3


----------



## Boss-D

*Emp set-up*

Here is my simple Emperor set up for 1 male scorp.

plastic tank, about 40cm x 30cm. 
8cm deep coco-fiber substrate.
1x plastic rock hide
1x shallow water dish
1x bamboo hide
1x climbing stick in corner
1x temp/hydro metre gauge

Temp is usually around 28c. Humidity around 70-80%
Use a 100w red light for heating


----------



## Vaughan69

Heres just a few of the new tank i built for my 2 emps, would love to hear what you think guys!!


----------



## johnson

*afs*

hi,can someone post a picture of a gravid asian forest scorpion which the yellow spot embryo can be seen...thanks


----------



## alexi

This might be a bad idea cuz of possible drowning, but i really wanted to try it.  Got a couple of inches of false bottom, with about a 1 inch deep pool at the end and forest bedding with some frog moss, a coconut hide, and a rock to burrow under.  As well as a fake plant to make things interesting.  tell me what you think!


----------



## winter_in_tears




----------



## Hugo De anda

*Imperial Enclosure under progress*

Hi guys, 
I want to share with you what is going to be the step-home of a young Emperor (Pandinus Imperator). 
I recognize it´s not the best it could have, but the emp seems pleased somehow and I´ll be giving some improvements to the enclosure from time to time.
The measures of the 5.5g tank are WxLxH: 20cmx40cmx26cm or 8"x16"x12".
It always have water available in a not-so-little bowl.
I recently got the heatmat, which is low quality but does its work.
I threw the thermometer inside and the scorp is guarding it as its prey so I guess it likes it.
I just added the small coconut to play hide and seek, but he doesn´t seem to know the rules of this game really. I often play rock,paper,scisor but hes not very good at this one either.
What you see at the side is an all-you-can-eat gourmet buffet.





well, this is it, my first post. I promess to be brief next time.


----------



## frajer29

Hello. Here are my terrariums for scorpions

First (45x25x25) for male Emperor Scorpion:












Second (30x25x25) for female O. Rugiceps













Please comments and suggestions and possible


----------



## gromgrom

Pics will come later

i have a 20 gallon long for my two male and female lovers. Two beautiful emp's in a substrate that has sand mostly at the bottom, and 4-5 inches of coco brick dirt on the top. 3 little burrows and 1 big one that they both sleep in together (awww :} )

bark covers the burrows, two flat rocks for mating, a waterdish for basking, and a waterdish to house the superworms.


----------

